# The "Note To Self" Thread



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

NTS: When vaping with a girl, best to not tell her "your chimney needs cleaning" rather settle for "that atty needs a wash". 

If going for the former I do recommend developing the reflexes of a cat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

NTS: Firing a .5ohm SSOCC coil at 60 watts really hurts. Check wattage when changing tanks always.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

NTS: Open windows are good. Walking into the coffee table because you actually cant see it is bad.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (8/3/16)

NTS: When looking at a freshly plucked nose-hair, don't tell your wife that your wondering what the resistance of this coil would be and would your mod even fire it, let alone what the vape would be like.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

NTS: Cars dont run on e-liquid. Watch that budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

Stosta said:


> NTS: When looking at a freshly plucked nose-hair, don't tell your wife that your wondering what the resistance of this coil would be and would your mod even fire it, let alone what the vape would be like.


I want to rate this funny and win at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wash (8/3/16)

NTS: a Candle flame really does smell like burnt nose hair.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (8/3/16)

NTS: Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice is dangerous, check what's watt before firing!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/3/16)

NTS: Dont suck cotton to make it easier to thread the coil, vaping spit tastes like shit.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marius Combrink (8/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> NTS: Firing a .5ohm SSOCC coil at 60 watts really hurts. Check wattage when changing tanks always.


I feel you.
fired my goblin mini at 150W last week.
Was extremely painfull

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (8/3/16)

NTS: Don't drip anything menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (8/3/16)

NTS: Don't listen to anyone who says "Don't drip anything menthol" because I do it all the time and loving it!  (XXX and my DIY coconut menthol)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

NTS: Subscribe to "Note to Self" thread

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marius Combrink (8/3/16)

zadiac said:


> NTS: Don't listen to anyone who says "Don't drip anything menthol" because I do it all the time and loving it!  (XXX and my DIY coconut menthol)


Wow ok you are braver than i am. I tried it but couldn't


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

I kinda like the idea of super menthol. Should do wonders for the sinuses.


----------



## zadiac (8/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I kinda like the idea of super menthol. Should do wonders for the sinuses.



Yes it does! It opens up everything. You feel so fresh after a few toots from that.......lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Yes it does! It opens up everything. You feel so fresh after a few toots from that.......lol


I want to smell so fresh I make people's eyes water. Like the opposite of a hippie but just as bad.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

NTS: Don't smell @Lord Vetinari - ever!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Greyz said:


> NTS: Don't smell @Lord Vetinari - ever!


What?! Lady Speed Stick was on special lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/3/16)

NTS : When speed stick instructions mention "Take off cap and push up bottom", make sure you fully understand what it means

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

NTS: When the GPS estimates arrival time, stop reading it as "time to beat".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Riaz (9/3/16)

NTS: need to mix up some menthol when i get home, sinus got me BAD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (9/3/16)

NTS: Never put the Doom next to other the deodorant cans on the bathroom shelf, we make mistakes before coffee without glasses(specs)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (9/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> NTS: Never put the Doom next to other the deodorant cans on the bathroom shelf, we make mistakes before coffee without glasses(specs)



NTS: The Naked Albatross is not considered ninja.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Just put on some loud drum n bass. Make it look natural. Throwin' shapes with STYLE lmfao...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (9/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just put on some loud drum n bass. Make it look natural. Throwin' shapes with STYLE lmfao...


You had me puzzled for a mo.
Ya gotta "quote" dude, otherwise it looks like you're talking to yourself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> You had me puzzled for a mo.
> Ya gotta "quote" dude, otherwise it looks like you're talking to yourself.


Yeah I am on Android... quotes dont always work lol. Forget about multi quotes.

Its got this new thing where it reverses words and doubles things up. Once it filled a whole two lines with something repeated in reverse.

I kinda find it amusing really.

NTS: UPGRADE dude, upgrade. And no not a bigger mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah I am on Android... quotes dont always work lol. Forget about multi quotes.
> 
> Its got this new thing where it reverses words and doubles things up. Once it filled a whole two lines with something repeated in reverse.
> 
> ...



I thought it was a noob and not a technical thing. 
Excuse me. 
Im only on the forum with a PC and when I hit "new posts" it zips down to the new comment which stands alone because of the big "white spaces" above due to the avatar/medals/sig content of the previous post, thereby lacking continuity.

Sometimes when you have a hammer in the hand, everything looks like a nail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> I thought it was a noob and not a technical thing.
> Excuse me.
> Im only on the forum with a PC and when I hit "new posts" it zips down to the new comment which stands alone because of the big "white spaces" above due to the avatar/medals/sig content of the previous post, thereby lacking continuity.
> 
> Sometimes when you have a hammer in the hand, everything looks like a nail.


I am an old forum hound lol... pretty notorious around California parts really. Admittedly half technical and half lazy but you can spot me in a convo a mile away from never multi quoting and posting 5 replies in a row hehehehehe


----------



## Stosta (9/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> ...Sometimes when you have a hammer in the hand, everything looks like a nail.



This will stick with me for the rest of my life!


----------



## Cespian (9/3/16)

NTS: Remember to put some toilet paper in the toilet bowl prior to proceeding to avoid Poseidons Kiss on the first drop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (9/3/16)

Cespian said:


> NTS: Remember to put some toilet paper in the toilet bowl prior to proceeding to avoid Poseidons Kiss on the first drop.


Hahahahaha! No! Just no!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Poseidon's Kiss loooooool. Scarred for life thanks @Cespian

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (9/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Poseidon's Kiss loooooool. Scarred for life thanks @Cespian



Its my absolute pleasure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/3/16)

Cespian said:


> NTS: Remember to put some toilet paper in the toilet bowl prior to proceeding to avoid Poseidons Kiss on the first drop.



NTS: Experiment with variable pressure to create torpedo shape and toilet paper in the bowl to avoid Poseidons Silent Kiss.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

NTS: Stop asking everybody if they know what Poseidon's Kiss is and wobbling off canning myself.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

But does Poseidon's Kiss not assist in the avoidance of dangleberries?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (9/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> NTS: Stop asking everybody if they know what Poseidon's Kiss is and wobbling off canning myself.



Damn... what did I start lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cespian (9/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> But does Poseidon's Kiss not assist in the avoidance of dangleberries?



*dingleberries... 

NTLV: (Note to @Lord Vetinari)... use wetwipes (best life hack ever)


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Cespian said:


> *dingleberries...
> 
> NTLV: (Note to @Lord Vetinari)... use wetwipes (best life hack ever)


I made sure there is a hand shower an arms reach away. 

Anyhow I guess if they actually DANGLE even that might not do the trick. Wheeeeeeew. 

Yessir thanks for the correction there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (10/3/16)

NTS: Wearing headphones do not make farts silent

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (10/3/16)

NTS: do NOT chew strong bubblegum/ suck on halls when riding your motorbike

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (10/3/16)

NTS: Make absolutly sure fart is silent in vape lounge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (10/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> NTS: Make absolutly sure fart is silent in vape lounge.



Also make sure to vape something with a strong smell to mask the silently excreted gas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (11/3/16)

NTS: When HRH says "Fine, buy that dripper" she's really testing you.

NNTS: Don't accept the challenge!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

NTS: If you are going to fry some bacon, make certain to wear a shirt.


----------



## Greyz (12/3/16)

NTS: You don't need the P'67 Reo, you want it!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## blujeenz (12/3/16)

NTS: While wild animals may have an instinctive fear of fire, blowing a cloud of cookies 'n cream at a lion doesnt trigger it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> NTS : When speed stick instructions mention "Take off cap and push up bottom", make sure you fully understand what it means


Just could not stop laughing, excellent comment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Just could not stop laughing, excellent comment



It's an oldie, but if your farts smell better than your armpits, you definitely got it wrong

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarkSide (12/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> NTS : When speed stick instructions mention "Take off cap and push up bottom", make sure you fully understand what it means


Maybe try this instead!


----------



## blujeenz (12/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Maybe try this instead!



Glowing armpits keep me awake at night, so no thanks.


----------



## zadiac (16/3/16)

NTS: With next vape meet, draw necessary vape budget to take with and leave bank cards at home or decide to end up a bum on the streets one day with some really nice vape gear

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------

